# Letour



## Sigh1961 (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyone have an idea about the year of this LeTour?  Seller is asking $65.00.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wrong pedals, seat, derailer, bars, levers....cool fenders tho. (Those are the steel chrome version)

Imma guess 74.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2016)

I like the bars.


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 30, 2016)

Well, call me stupid.  I was all lined up to go see this bike, and I clicked on the map to see if he lived close to the highway.  Turns out he lives in Lincoln, Nebraska, not Lincoln, Illinois.  I decided that was a little far to drive for a $65 dollar bike.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 30, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> Well, call me stupid.  I was all lined up to go see this bike, and I clicked on the map to see if he lived close to the highway.  Turns out he lives in Lincoln, Nebraska, not Lincoln, Illinois.  I decided that was a little far to drive for a $65 dollar bike.



Stupid


----------

